# Goose at 8 months dove hunt



## makova (Apr 11, 2017)

I did not take my pup goose out on opening day or the holiday Monday figuring 150 guy shooting might be to much for day one. so i waited til this weekend went with a dozen guys all good friends and we could spread out. Well i got there 1st and pick a nice tree and shot a couple of birds all went okay Goose went to every bird and even pick up one and carried it back slow but a retrieve non the less. As more guys showed up and started to call birds to one another he got nervous and would not leave me or my wife's chair. we don,t yell at home often but he did not like the shouting at all! he has been around shooting a lot and never had a issue with guns but towards the end of the day did not like the gun to be in my hand, so we left and went home. Has yelling ever been a issue and if so how do i plan to move forward?
mike


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It would have been better to leave, at the first sign the hunt started not being fun for him. 
Yes yelling can effect some dogs. Especially if they are not seasoned gundogs. First hunts should always be one gun hunts. Him not liking the gun in your hand is a sign you moved to fast with him.
You need to start back at square one, on Intro to gun fire. I would probably run on birds without gunfire a couple of days before I started the gunfire intro.
If you make a dog bird shy, you have very little to work with.


----------



## makova (Apr 11, 2017)

thank you TEXASRED that was kind of my plan, try to make it fun again. I took him out for a long walk thru the woods the next day and have spent a lot of time together since showing him that we are good. Talked to the place i bird hunt and got permission to take him for walks in their fields on Sundays thru mid October at no cost and then set some birds and see if he start pointing again (no gun ) with us just us working together.


----------

